# Overloaded jetta



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi,

Does anyone know which website had the picture of the overloaded vw jetta. The jetta had a whole skid of plywood on the roof. If anyone knows would like to get the address from someone.

Geoff


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Not sure where it came from, but I had a copy local


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Is that real?


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Man, it's been a long time since i've seen that pick That's what happens when you have more money than brains


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I hear the guy has since fixed the rear end and the Jetta work truck model is now on to bigger and better things....................................I guess it was a 4 motion model because the guy slapped a Meyer plow on it 



Jay


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

......and I told him he need Timbrens,some people just don't listen.


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns (Oct 11, 2002)

i think there is someone in the car


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh my gosh. That is awesome.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That Is a home depot ad " LOAD AND GO" What lumber yard anywhere would load let alone let some one leave like that .Now H.D. They just don't care and have people that don't know better that work for them


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*sleeping*

looks like someone sleeping in the car


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

LoL i was just thinking about putting that on here theres the same picture hanging in my buddys garages.


----------



## chayesf250 (Oct 11, 2003)

Yeah, that picture is a riot. Here is the story behind the pic...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/lumber.asp


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I knew had to do with home depot.They should of been sitted for letting him do it .They should of known better ?? don't you think No what a minute I'm talking about Home Depot .


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

Well I guess I will be the first to break the bad news!! This picture is clearly photoshoped, not a bad job either. About as good as you could get it to look. Do you really think that little bit of twine would hold down all that at that angle? Not just that but just the way everthing else is.... why am i explaing myself. Its a fake there you go


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

businessjeff;333539 said:


> Well I guess I will be the first to break the bad news!! This picture is clearly photoshoped, not a bad job either. About as good as you could get it to look. Do you really think that little bit of twine would hold down all that at that angle? Not just that but just the way everthing else is.... why am i explaing myself. Its a fake there you go


How do you explain all the other pictures, witnesses, HD manager etc?


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

i don't know, that sure looks real to me the wood has kinda slid to the back of the car and it looks like it in all the pictures. there is one thing that i have to say and that the owner of the car and the manager of HD should both be charged for being retreads due to the danger that they put the public and the owners and passengers of that vehicle.





tymusic


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

and i thought we lived in a picture perfect society... ive seen a lot worse ... im shocked home depot actually loaded that car like that ... shows the brains at the HOME DEPOT ....


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

It's not photo-shopped. That twine can easily hold that amount. It's pretty durable. But, in either case, I didn't see it with my own eyes, so I suppose anything's possible.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

im not buying it funny looking though


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

yup its true happend about 20 mins from where i live


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Its a true picture,its actually used as a saftey lesson at the local lumber yard.

Another classic picture is the one with the car with all these pallets in it...I laughed fer hours on that one.

There is a website on the net here somewhere that shows stupid unsafe pictures each day....we used it for each mornings saftey talk,some you would really have to see to believe,one that stands out is a guy commercial thinning with a chainsaw cutting towards his groin


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

if it wasnt true it takes alot of time just to photoshop like 10 pictures and make up all the parts of the story.. read the website chayes said http://www.snopes.com/photos/lumber.asp


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

hey maby it is true


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

businessjeff;333539 said:


> Well I guess I will be the first to break the bad news!! This picture is clearly photoshoped, not a bad job either. About as good as you could get it to look. Do you really think that little bit of twine would hold down all that at that angle? Not just that but just the way everthing else is.... why am i explaing myself. Its a fake there you go


Jee whiz.... I'm starting to not like any of your posts.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

businessjeff;333539 said:


> Well I guess I will be the first to break the bad news!! This picture is clearly photoshoped, not a bad job either. About as good as you could get it to look. Do you really think that little bit of twine would hold down all that at that angle? Not just that but just the way everthing else is.... why am i explaing myself. Its a fake there you go


I would agree only because of the drivers image which "may" be photo chopped in .However the pic is authentic and the proof is the shadow cast by the sun.If you look closely the shadow is exactly as it should be which a photo chop picture would 99.9% of the time miss having in it..Usually a chop pic would show the origional shadow lines and a pic modded over it,,,in this case the shadow and auto are one and the same .


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

Winter Land Man;334487 said:


> Jee whiz.... I'm starting to not like any of your posts.


haha, Yah I did come off a bit cocky on this one, my bad
I just do alot graphic art and you get an eye and know what to look for.

As for eveyone else. I would have to say that it doesnt take much to fabricate a story over the internet. So some people say they saw it... How many tens of thousands of people have saw this pic, not supprised if it doesnt have a bullet proof story complete with notorized statements, haha.

But to me, in my opinion, the twine wouldnt hold it, and for all the other things in the pic itself makes it a fake


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Is this photo chopped?


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

a friend of mine lives about 5 minutes away from the waldorf HD and she heard about it from her dad (a general contractor) who saw it that day!! that was some 5 years or so ago now. and you can tell as the other posters said how the shadows are perfect, the tires are into the wheelwell..the smoke is bouncing off the parking lot....and the parking lot he was in is less than a mile away (i ate at the ihop once) \

suprised he got that far, i never got to see apic of it and i think its amazing the plywood held at that angle, but you can see the twine is doing its job


----------

